# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  چگونه محیط برنامه را فارسی کنیم

## nasimnastaran

با سلام !
با استفاده از توابع شرکت نفت ( برای فاکس 2.6 ) ، من مراحل ذیل را برای فارسی کردن محیط برنامه اجرا کردم . نمی دانم درست است یا خیر :
1 - کلیه فایل های لازم با پسوند prg.* را کمپایل کرده ( جهت تبدیل با پسوند fxp.*).
2 - اجرای فایل VEGAF در محیط داس .
3 - بازیابی ( بار گذاری ) فایل FCHR.MEM .
با این حال فونت ها فارسی نشده اند ( فونت ها به صورت ؟ و غیره هستند ) . یکی می تونه به من کمک کنه . من تازه کار هستم ........ .
با تشکر از لطف دوستان .

----------


## binyaz2003

از نوشته هاتون مطمئن هستید؟

----------


## nasimnastaran

آقای بی نیاز !
ضمن تشکر از ارسال فایل توابع شرکت نفت که قبلا دریافت کردم ، من منظورتان را درست متوجه نشدم ، میشه برای من بی تجربه بیشتر توضیح دهید.
با تشکر

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

اگر در محیط ویندوز هستید باید:
در run تایپ کنید :cmd  تاوارد محیط داس شوید.
بعد برای تمام صفحه شدن alt+Enter را فشار دهید.
بعد باید مود صفحه را به صورت زیر تغییر دهید:

mode con lines=25


بعد شما فایل sepand را اجرا کنید چون بهتر از vegaf است.
سپس وارد محیط فاکس شوید.

----------


## nasimnastaran

با سلام !
از راهنمائی تان واقعا ممنون هستم . ضمنا اگر فایل مورد نظر ( sepand ) را دارید در صورت امکان در این قسمت قرار دهید .
باز هم ممنونیم
_________________________
free download asp.net pdf book using csharp , click this:http://www.flazx.com
&
http://www.wrox.com

----------


## acp_co

> با سلام !
> از راهنمائی تان واقعا ممنون هستم . ضمنا اگر فایل مورد نظر ( sepand ) را دارید در صورت امکان در این قسمت قرار دهید .
> باز هم ممنونیم
> _________________________
> free download asp.net pdf book using csharp , click this:http://www.flazx.com
> &
> http://www.wrox.com


فایل سپند  که فایل ovl آن هم باید کنار exe فایل باشد

----------

